# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Programe per dixhej(DJ) falas.

## frroku3

programi per dixhej me i miri ne rrjet eshte *virtual DJ* Artikull i marre nga www.programekompjuteri.com

----------


## shiptariteknik

Jam pro qe virtual DJ eshte programi me i mire per DJ.Mundet qe versionin e fundit ta gjesh edhe ketu : http://programefalas.com/2011/05/28/virtual-dj-home-7/

----------


## Niko_

për mendimin tim programi TRAKTOR http://www.native-instruments.com/#/...ts/dj/traktor/ ësht më i mir se programi Virtual DJ, por nuk ësht falas.

----------

